# Names that go with Rupert



## tuppance

Hello!

My bubs was born 3 days a go and we still have no name for him. Just wondering if anyone had any good name ideas that would go with his brother, Rupert.

Thanks for any help, as we're completely clueless at the mo!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Rupert was on our short list both times :). Other boys names we had are:
Wilfred (Wilf)
Theodore (Ted- this is what we used for DS)
Louis
Albert (Albie)
Angus
Hector
Henry 
Sebastian


----------



## cherrylips100

First thought was Rupert and Jasper.


----------



## MUMOF5

Hugo, Henry, crispin, theo, hector, Oscar, Leonard, Huey


----------



## emyandpotato

I love that you have a Rupert! It's one of my favourite names! 

Felix
Humphrey
Otto
Jasper
Benjamin
Hugo
Theodore
William
Angus
Oscar
Arlo


----------



## JumpingIn

Bruno
Bruce
Arthur
Wilbur
Rowan
Nathan
Nicholas
Sebastian
Samuel


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rupert & Percival (Percy)
Rupert & Leopold
Rupert & Harrison
Rupert & Benjamin
Rupert & Benson


----------



## Boo44

Henry, Freddie, George, Bertie, Edward


----------



## NotNic

I know someone who just had a Bertie! I immediately thought Hugo. Freddie also goes well.


----------



## Boo44

NotNic said:


> I know someone who just had a Bertie! I immediately thought Hugo. Freddie also goes well.

Hi NotNic! How are you?! I see you're doing it again, yay! Yes I know a Bertie too he's almost 1 :)


----------



## mummytobe_93

Arther, Ralph, Oliver, George, Finley, Benjamin, Alfie, Archie!


----------



## Boo44

mummytobe_93 said:


> Arther, Ralph, Oliver, George, Finley, Benjamin, Alfie, Archie!

Add Freddie to that and you've basically got my short list when naming my son!!!


----------



## NotNic

Boo44 said:


> NotNic said:
> 
> 
> I know someone who just had a Bertie! I immediately thought Hugo. Freddie also goes well.
> 
> Hi NotNic! How are you?! I see you're doing it again, yay! Yes I know a Bertie too he's almost 1 :)Click to expand...

Yup! As soon as Finlay started to sleep number two didnt seem such a crazy idea anymore. :) About half way through now. How are your boys? xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Love love love Bertie! What about Stanley?


----------



## tuppance

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! Nearly all the names you suggested have at one point been on my short list :)

We decided to name him Edward, and he will probably have Teddy as a nickname.

Thanks once again :hugs:


----------



## Eleanor ace

I loe Edward nn Teddy :). DS is Ted/Teddy and DD would most likely have been Rupert if she'd been a boy :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Aww great choice!! I love it! Xx


----------

